# Few knives.



## bbs383ci (Mar 15, 2017)

Been a while since I have posted here. Here's a few of my latest blades.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 15, 2017)

Nice.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 15, 2017)

Wow! I love that top one


----------



## walkinboss01 (Mar 15, 2017)

Very nice work!!!


----------



## tsharp (Mar 15, 2017)

Excellent!


----------



## bbs383ci (Mar 15, 2017)

Thank y'all!!!


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 16, 2017)

Beautiful blades!  Great photos too!


----------



## T-N-T (Mar 24, 2017)

Holy smokes those are beautiful


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Apr 20, 2017)

Iove the shape of the one with the dayglo strips.


----------



## frdstang90 (Apr 21, 2017)

Those look great!


----------



## Mr Warren (Apr 21, 2017)

Man - you do beautiful work! What a talent. Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## Bkeepr (Apr 21, 2017)

I like All of them! Drool drool drool


----------



## Buckfever (Apr 25, 2017)

Very nice


----------

